
Inside Racket Seminar 7: Alexis King on Hackett - noch
https://github.com/racket/racket/wiki/Inside-Racket-Seminar-7.-Alexis-King-on-Hackett
======
baldfat
Alexis King has become a paid Haskell developer and so the desire to add in
the "good" parts to Racket has been the driving force for this idea. I really
love how flexible Racket I really feel like Lisp is finally coming closer and
closer to the Promise Land that was seen decades before.

------
sctb
We've updated the link from [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/racket-
dev/2XHgXJtIb...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/racket-
dev/2XHgXJtIbRc), which points to this.

------
peatmoss
Wearing my RacketCon t-shirt today! Lots of talks at RacketCon were absolutely
brain-melting, but King's talk was a standout. Cool stuff even if I understand
roughly none of it.

